# Alte HDD Wechselrahmen an aktuellen pc nutzen (parallel port?!)



## Maggats (30. September 2007)

hab hier 6 alte hdd wechselrahmen inkl. ide hdds rumfliegen.

bei ebay gibts so kabel von parallel auf usb. würde das gehen?

http://cgi.ebay.de/USB-AUF-PARALLEL...yZ115469QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


weil die kabel sind ja eigentlich nur für drucker

hier ma nen foto von dem anschluß am wechselrahmen:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wannseesprinter (30. September 2007)

Öhm, IDE auf LTP? Der Anschluss am Wechselrahmen ist doch ebenfalls IDE (P-ATA), wenn ich mich nicht irre. An sich dürfte somit dem Einbau nichts im Wege stehen.


----------



## Maggats (30. September 2007)

Wannseesprinter schrieb:


> Öhm, IDE auf LTP? Der Anschluss am Wechselrahmen ist doch ebenfalls IDE (P-ATA), wenn ich mich nicht irre. An sich dürfte somit dem Einbau nichts im Wege stehen.




ja das dacht ich auch erst, aber ide hat in der mitte einen pin weniger, die ide kabel passen deswegen nicht drauf, weil am kabel die stelle zu ist.

hier mal nen bild vom anschluß innen, also der anschluß vom einschub zum rahmen selber:

das is aber auf jeden fall parallel:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wannseesprinter (30. September 2007)

In diesem Fall kann ich dir den vielleicht nicht ganz hilfreichen Satz  "Versuch macht klug" ans Herz legen. Ich hätte mir so ein LTP-USB Adapter zugelegt und es auf gut Glück ausprobiert.


----------



## ED101 (1. Oktober 2007)

Also einer von uns denkt jetzt quer  Das sind doch die Anschlüsse intern im Wechselrahmen, dazu gibt es keine Kabel, die passen nur dort. Wenn kannst du nur die Platten ausbauen und in ein externes Gehäuse verfrachten. Diesen Anschluss der Wechselplatten gab es nie anderweitig, daher gibt es dafür auch keine Kabel o.ä., du kannst als entweder den kompletten Wechselrahmen betrieben oder die Platten wie schon geschrieben "extrahieren".


----------



## riedochs (1. Oktober 2007)

Es gab IDE-Ports bei denen alle Pins rausgeführt sind. Man brauch dazu ein dementsprendes IDE-Kabel.

PIN Abschneiden wäre auch ne Möglichkeit, nur ob das dann noch funzt weis ich net


----------



## Schnurzelbum (1. Oktober 2007)

Aber bitte kein usb Kabel verwenden ! Das geht nicht.
Da machste dir den Adapter und/oder den usb Port kaputt.
Bei älteren IDE Kabeln war der eine Pin noch nicht zugegossen, den Pin wegzwicken sollte
reichen. Aber aufpassen das pin zu der Markierung am Kabel passt.

MfG
Joe


----------



## Maggats (1. Oktober 2007)

ich glaub ich schneid ma den pin und teste das, da dürfte ja eigentlich nichts passieren?!

nich das mir hier mein board abraucht


----------



## riedochs (1. Oktober 2007)

Theoretisch sollte nichts passieren.


----------



## TALON-ONE (5. Oktober 2007)

Maggats schrieb:


> ich glaub ich schneid ma den pin und teste das, da dürfte ja eigentlich nichts passieren?!
> 
> nich das mir hier mein board abraucht



Pin wegbiegen reicht schon, funktioniert, hab ich schon mal getestet 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## AlexanderPCT (5. Oktober 2007)

oder zum fachhändler gehen und nen altes 40ädriges kabel holen 

aber du weißt, dass ata66 damit max ist ne? also bremse ohne ende 

wechselramen kosten nicht die welt, ich würde da vieleicht ma modernisieren


----------



## TALON-ONE (6. Oktober 2007)

Dürfte bei den HD´s keine Rolle spielen 








			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## AMDSempron (10. Oktober 2007)

Hmm, du meinst vielleicht die Schnittstelle am Wechselrahmen, ich hab hier noch die Elektronik von so einem alten Teil, da siehst du, dass das ein Port ist, der so ähnlich wie der parallele ist, jedoch bloß nicht anschließen!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


(klicken)
Hier siehst du die beiden Teile, auf der Rückseidte des rechten Teils ist die Buchse, was wie der parallele Port aussieht, auf der Rückseite der linken kommt die Festplatte angeschlossen. ganz normales IDE anschließen, das passt.


----------



## winhistory (11. Oktober 2007)

die centronics schnittstelle wurde nur verwendet weil sie genug pole und robust ist. elektrisch hat die mit nem druckerport nichts am hut. man hätte sich auch was eigenes ausdenken können. aber wozu wenn man nen genormten stecker für wenige cent kaufen kann.

ansonsten ist bei dma33 schluss. biegt man den pin, nimmt nen 80er kabel, kann es zu fehlern kommen und windows schaltet auf pio.

die rahmen waren maßig bei highscreen rechnern verwendet.


----------

